# What can I do about this picture frame?



## bakenboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey!

So, I'm a sophomore in college going for a very eclectic-look. To describe my style, I'll set up a scenario... in Western Europe, ie. London, during the 1800s, there was a lot of trade coming in from Asia such as spices, silk, gun powder, etc. so a lot of the oriental decor and culture was introduced into Europe. Now, I'm an American going for the 1800s London-look with the oriental culture trickling in. I've got a lot of wooden cigar boxes, dark ruby red glassware, modern-looking oriental porcelain, and old London-looking items.

As far as this picture frame goes.. I like the dark wood on, and the simplicity of it. I believe the frame is 8x11 landscape or about those dimensions. What I was thinking was taking paper and aging it by dipping the plain paper in a tray of tea, which is a technique I learned when I made a copy constitution for a school project way back in the day. 
Game plan: take the paper and replace the blue background behind the actual picture.. so now I'll have this blank piece of aged paper in the frame.. what would I put as a centerpiece of the picture to replace the current black and white plantation house? 

Can you handle the challenge?  Here's some pictures of the frame:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

You've got nothing to lose by trying it. If you don't like the result its easy to return it to its original state


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I would go completely opposite of what you would expect in that frame.
I would put in some abstract art.

Old and new meeting together.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Art galleries are my clients. I am not used to thinking about adapting art to a rather lackluster frame. Usually presentation comes after the art but I will think about this. 

I did see something fun that might work for you though. A person had taken the pages from old books and cut silhouettes of the characters from them. Kind of different looking. 

Still do not getting where you were going with the tea died paper? Seems like lots of work when you can probably get what you want in art store. 

Here is a thought. What about fish prints? My fave art professor made money in art school printing fish! A compatriate of mine did some nice ones with her guidance. They both used Mulberry paper or Asian gold/silver paper from the art store. Slathered a fish with linoleum block printing ink, Slapped the sucker on the paper, stomped on it or something to make contact and peeled it off. 

Nice looking and they sold like crazy. When nicely matted and framed.

Still say the matt and frame come last. This backward thinking is hurting my brain.


----------

